# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  проблема с видеокартой Radeon X700 128 мб AGP

## _shadow_

Значитс есть небольшая проблемка. есть комп, и видюха вышеупомянутая, раньше (неделю назад)проблема заключалась в следующем: при работе появлялся черный икран, а система продолжала работать. Видюха на шине АГП, с дополнительным питанием, у нее еще на верхней стороне стоит маленький микрочип, который греется собака нипадеццки. мне кажется что как раз из-за этого система  и уходит в черный икран. Вопрос в том как это все исправить? 
Ps вчера вечером пробовал ставить охлаждение на этот самый микрочип, вроде система работала, даже тесты порходила. а сегодня с утра напарник сказал что она даже не стартанула. :(
Хелп плиз!!!

----------


## yura2603

попробуйте вытащить видеокарту, поставить другую, стартонуть на ней, если всё окейно, опять ставишь эту и стартуеш, если ничего , то может кранты карте а может и биос слетел, насчёт биоса подсказать не могу, так как Радеоны не уважаю, перешивал только Nvidia, а то что греется , если разгонял видяху, то спалил стабилизатор, если нет то он сам может крякнуть, если я правильно понял они , эти микрухи, 2 рядом стоят И

----------

